# At what age did you have your first bf/gf?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

At what age did you have your first bf/gf?


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

19.


----------



## APrisonerOfTheMind (Aug 20, 2014)

16, the same women I lost my virginity to. At that time I was just going with the crowd, even when it was a bad crowd. We had allot of "fun" together for about 5 months and then she broke it off.....I believe the way I am now, is contributed to her. After her, I had a real problem with losing someone. So I kept to my self for years...The few women I have been with since her I had not got far with, I get too emotionally attached too soon. Not crazy attached just...comfort attached. It's weird and hard to explain.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

17


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Technically throughout primary school but those don't count in my eyes. Just silly kiddies going "teehee go out with me" "lolok" *forgotten after a week*. Some classmate gave me a snickers though once.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

20 never had a real gf. 


Well I guess technically my first gf was from AOL chat rooms when I was 11. lol first girlfriend w00t. 


And all of those Runescape bf's. I dressed up as a girl and got bf's just so they could give me free stuff. 


I had a gf for 10 seconds in 8th grade but that doesn't count...


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

32


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I was 22. Lasted a grand total of 7 months. Broke up because I was too clingy and suffocating. Isn't that awesome?


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

16, lasted a month. it sucked


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

20, it lasted half a year. Before that I didn't have the courage to talk to boys. I'm way too shy.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Never... but maybe this year I can put 17 on this poll...


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I slept with numerous girls from 18, but didn't have my first serious relationship until 25. That lasted four years. Then had another relationship for half a year with a nymphomaniac. Now in a new relationship.


----------



## AllyBally (Aug 23, 2015)

16


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

23


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

18, she was pretty hot too, she became a model for Maxim


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Error 404: Girlfriend not found


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Sometime in the future. Maybe. Who even knows at this point.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

started and ended at 23.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

saya2077 said:


> Technically throughout primary school but those don't count in my eyes. Just silly kiddies going "teehee go out with me" "lolok" *forgotten after a week*. Some classmate gave me a snickers though once.


so when was your first real relationship?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Error 404: System cannot calculate what a "girlfriend" is.

Relationships are a huge waste of time and effort. To hell with the entire idea.
I'm just gonna buy me a few cats and call it quits. A cat will love me more than any women possibly would and could, because I'm simply both unlovable and lack the ability to love others.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

60


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

13 kinda.


----------



## uniclover (Sep 22, 2015)

if a "real bf" exp doesn't include sexual exp, then started from 12 to 15. 
otherwise, 18. tho nobody ever believes me when i say i've had bfs. i feel angry when they make sexual jokes then ask me if i understand, or when they point out a couple and tell me "see that couple? that's what people do"


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

are you ****ing kidding me even the overwhelming majority of sasers have relationships


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It was probably about 15. Or at least I guess that was the first time it was official. There were a few girls who flirted with me before that but I was kind of oblivious to it. In fact, I'll bet there were a lot that I never noticed because I just didn't think girls liked me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> 20 never had a real gf.
> 
> Well I guess technically my first gf was from AOL chat rooms when I was 11. lol first girlfriend w00t.
> 
> ...


Lol, I just get guys asking me for '10gp' like seriously wtf it's 10gp go kill something? And trying to get me to help them kill someone, or give them free stuff. This doesn't happen in members but by god the begging in f2p sometimes...

Just like real life. :no


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never. :rain


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy **** didn't realize how many people on here have had relationships. Just confirms how even on this site I'm at the absolute bottom of the social ladder.


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Never
:boogie


----------



## theroaringboyinthecorner (Oct 8, 2015)

17 which doesn't seem too bad, but you've never seen anyone so terrified of the idea of it.
Credit to her, I was scared to hug her (first time chinned us both) but we had sex within 4 months.
Take the credit away though cos she left me after 9 months and blew the one relationship chance I'll ever have :/


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol, I just get guys asking me for '10gp' like seriously wtf it's 10gp go kill something? And trying to get me to help them kill someone, or give them free stuff. This doesn't happen in members but by god the begging in f2p sometimes...
> 
> Just like real life. :no


Just give them 20 gp lol. It's not like it's that much money anyways.

Usually if someone asks for 2k or under, I usually give them it because they may need that extra 2k for something on the ge.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

SaladDays said:


> are you ****ing kidding me even the overwhelming majority of sasers have relationships


It ****ing pisses me off so much. How the hell do they do it? Connect with another human being? What the ****?

They're all ****in normies in disguise.



Mattsy94 said:


> Holy **** didn't realize how many people on here have had relationships. Just confirms how even on this site I'm at the absolute bottom of the social ladder.


Honestly I'm just so ****ing done. Get @Gojira here, damn it. The completely isolated and sever socially anxious need their own group.
I'm so tired of seeing all these good looking people (go to post a pic of yourself thread...)with relationships come on here and then give advice like "lol just work on yourself" or "just do X and Y will happen!! totally lol!"

****ing hate it. :no


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

SaladDays said:


> are you ****ing kidding me even the overwhelming majority of sasers have relationships



Wait... y-you never had a girlfriend? I um, I've had lots of girlfriends and stuff.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Mattsy94 said:


> Holy **** didn't realize how many people on here have had relationships. Just confirms how even on this site I'm at the absolute bottom of the social ladder.


Yep pretty much the same for me hahah

I'm 18, never been in a relationship, doubt it's going to happen any time soon either


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Joe said:


> Wait... y-you never had a girlfriend? I um, I've had lots of girlfriends and stuff.


There's no shame in humping an anime-girl covered body pillow.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I just want a girlfriend to know what it's like. 

I mean some guys are like you don't need a girlfriend they're this and that. But how could I possibly know if girls are a waste of a time if iv'e never experienced having a gf? 

And I don't about you all but I learn by doing. You can talk to me about how something is this and that but it doesn't mean **** to me if I don't experience it.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

iCod said:


> There's no shame in humping an anime-girl covered body pillow.


I need to move out to build a fortress or something.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

McFly said:


> 18, she was pretty hot too, she became a model for Maxim


Prove it.



Mattsy94 said:


> Holy **** didn't realize how many people on here have had relationships. Just confirms how even on this site I'm at the absolute bottom of the social ladder.


Well, to be fair, the questions asks when you had your first bf/gf. So, the majority of the people visiting and writing in this thread are the ones who have had a relationship.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Joe said:


> Wait... y-you never had a girlfriend? I um, I've had lots of girlfriends and stuff.


2D > 3D

seriously though we gotta be really ****ed up to have been single our entire lives


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Prove it.
> 
> Well, to be fair, the questions asks when you had your first bf/gf. So, the majority of the people visiting and writing in this thread are the ones who have had a relationship.


And even then it's still only like 1/3 of SASers.



SaladDays said:


> 2D > 3D
> 
> seriously though we gotta be really ****ed up to have been single our entire lives


I can't even comprehend a relationship at this point, maybe since I just didn't speak to any girls.

When I was like 14-16 I cared way more for some reason, I remember dreams of social life and stuff then waking up and realising it was a lie. Those are the true nightmares, I haven't had a nightmare in like a decade at the very least though.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

I know it's counter productive to feel jealous of you guys and that both sides would benefit if we'd help each other but I find it impossible to sympathize with people who have the same problems as I do, only are a much less severe case, to the point where it obviously does not affect their lives significantly.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Well, to be fair, the questions asks when you had your first bf/gf. So, the majority of the people visiting and writing in this thread are the ones who have had a relationship.


That makes me feel slightly better.... I guess.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> Prove it.


I won't identify her, but she modeled at Maxim events and other men's magazines events around 2007, winning some awards. She wasn't featured in the magazines I believe. We had nothing in common so it didn't last long.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

21, specifically a couple of months ago, a full two years after I started dating around / lost my virginity. Womp womp.

He's worth the wait tho.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> 21, specifically a couple of months ago, a full two years after I started dating around / lost my virginity. Womp womp.
> 
> He's worth the wait tho.


Lucky guy.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Lucky guy.


He says so a lot lol but I think I'm the luckier one. He's one of the kindest guys I've ever met, along with a bunch of other things, and I'm completely crazy about him.

Even just 6 months ago I never, ever thought I'd meet anybody who'd want me, or anybody would be able to accept me, let alone anybody who'd treat me like this, but it's happened. So it'll happen for you, too. ♥


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> He says so a lot lol but I think I'm the luckier one. He's one of the kindest guys I've ever met, along with a bunch of other things, and I'm completely crazy about him.
> 
> Even just 6 months ago I never, ever thought I'd meet anybody who'd want me, or anybody would be able to accept me, let alone anybody who'd treat me like this, but it's happened. So it'll happen for you, too. ♥


I wish just being kind was enough. You also have to be outgoing (to meet people), not negative and not depressed. Sigh.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> I wish just being kind was enough. You also have to be outgoing (to meet people), not negative and not depressed. Sigh.


Not negative is true, but he's an introvert (as am I, obviously) and has had depression in the past (which I still do). I mean, you have to go out in order to meet people and have things going on in your life, but it's not true that you have to be some super-confident social butterfly. I guess what it boils down to is that you have to be somebody you yourself would want to be around, and then try and meet people.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> 21, specifically a couple of months ago, a full two years after I started dating around / lost my virginity. Womp womp.
> 
> He's worth the wait tho.


Aww lisbeth is in love :kiss:

Seriously though congrats. I'm very happy to hear that


----------



## fearofmovies (Oct 9, 2015)

23


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

39, have never had a relationship, never will.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Not negative is true, but he's an introvert (as am I, obviously) and has had depression in the past (which I still do). I mean, you have to go out in order to meet people and have things going on in your life, but it's not true that you have to be some super-confident social butterfly. I guess what it boils down to is that you have to be somebody you yourself would want to be around, and then try and meet people.


I guess the biggest thing going against me is that I HAVE TO approach women in order to get anywhere, and that just goes so against my natural personality. I hate bothering anyone.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

20


----------



## skyless (Sep 26, 2015)

I was 14, but he wasn't really a real boyfriend. We went to the same school, but never actually met. (Still didn't meet when we were boyfriend/girlfriend either). We just texted and stuff for like a month and half and then he ended up breaking up with me. Probably because we could never hangout.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

iCod said:


> It ****ing pisses me off so much. How the hell do they do it? Connect with another human being? What the ****?
> 
> They're all ****in normies in disguise.
> 
> ...


Hahaha :clap

Here's the thing man.

I had a relationship a looooong time ago, I'm basically a re-virgin at this point, I need all of the fingers on one hand to count how many years it's been since I've been with a women.

And if I ever got into one again, I wouldn't post it all over the place because I know how it feels to have it rubbed in your face, even on a support forum.


Just to underscore that, I've been talking to and am going to meet a girl from here this weekend; first time I have met anyone from SAS. But I'm not going to flash it all over the place, and this is the last time you are going to hear about it lol.

So, yeah, I'm one of the lucky ones. But I completely understand that there are people that are so isolated, that it hurts everyday. I've been there, I still am. But possibly beginning to get out of it.

But I know there are people who have it worse than me, and I'm not going to **** on them, isolation is difficult enough. There should be a subforum. Even if I didn't post there, or became less isolated, there should still be one. People need it. Isolated users would better be able to reach out and connect with one another.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> That makes me feel slightly better.... I guess.


You could date that anime girl in your avatar if it makes you feel better.


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

I had my first boyfriend at 16. He was someone I met on an MMO. I was in love with him BEFORE he started wanting to date me. When we started dating, I wasn't really into it at all. He was the one pushing me about it. But I felt I needed him as a companion. We lasted four years when really we should have been done by maybe one year. Having a significant other really isn't all that great if you don't care for the person! O_O

Anyway on a side note I get that some people on this forum suffer more than others, but that really doesn't omit the pain and unhappiness that others are going through here. This is supposed to be a supportive site for people with SA. God forbid someone interacts with ONE person and gets a bf/gf, doesn't mean their illness isn't serious enough. This is exactly the kind of thinking where bad things happen to people because we couldn't detect or take seriously enough the clues that told us there may be a problem. (ex. suicide, school shootings, etc...)


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm too lame. :crying:


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

iCod said:


> You could date that anime girl in your avatar if it makes you feel better.


Yeah, maybe we can get you a waifu too, iCod! :laugh:


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Never had a relationship of any significance.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Jesuszilla said:


> Aww lisbeth is in love :kiss:
> 
> Seriously though congrats. I'm very happy to hear that


I really am :blush first time I've ever felt this way.

Thanks Jesus. ♥


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I wish you would divide this poll by sex. It would be nice to see how many more women then men on here have been in relationships. Just to get a since of injustice in the dating system for men.


----------



## SoSicaLiu (Oct 9, 2015)

26 and never had a girlfriend cannot imagine how i ever will


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> I wish you would divide this poll by sex. It would be nice to see how many more women then men on here have been in relationships. Just to get a since of injustice in the dating system for men.


Buddy I know the dating game is unfair, but you seem overly effected by it and very negative recently.

You were an easy going guy a while back, so maybe take a break from the internet and spend some time outdoors and try to meet some people.


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

I was 17. Online girlfriend, lasted 10 months.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

they point out a couple and tell me "see that couple? that's what people do"[/QUOTE]
Oh no you di int!


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

McFly said:


> Buddy I know the dating game is unfair, but you seem overly effected by it and very negative recently.
> 
> You were an easy going guy a while back, so maybe take a break from the internet and spend some time outdoors and try to meet some people.


I spend more time with people than I ever have.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

18. I dated someone online for at least 6 months, I got an actual boyfriend a month after the online relationship ended. Was probably a rebound, but at least that one lasted almost seven years.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Never had one. Duh


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

23


----------



## fearofmovies (Oct 9, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> I wish you would divide this poll by sex. It would be nice to see how many more women then men on here have been in relationships. Just to get a since of injustice in the dating system for men.


I sincerely hope, all assumptions in place, that in my next life I will be a female.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well it's nice to know I'm not alone.

26 or older never been in a relationship


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll probably find her in heaven.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I'll probably find her in heaven.


^ 
Agree! Agree az a mf!

I'll be in a new vessel.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

fearofmovies said:


> I sincerely hope, all assumptions in place, that in my next life I will be a female.


Be careful what you wish for  Female in the USA, Saudi Arabia, context matters!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

My first relationship at 24...and sadly may be last by the way I am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

25, never been in one. Hell, I struggle to find a friend let alone a girlfriend haha.


----------



## BillyDauterive (Oct 15, 2015)

28 and never been in a relationship. WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dreamingdreams (Mar 18, 2014)

Mattsy94 said:


> Holy **** didn't realize how many people on here have had relationships. Just confirms how even on this site I'm at the absolute bottom of the social ladder.


lol same. lets try to not let it get to us that much tho...even if we never ever have one, that doesn't meet our lives our doomed. but yeah, i totally feel that


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Elifas (Oct 20, 2015)

I was 18. She studied at the same college. Noticed me, found a mutual friends, conquered me, run after me, demanded my attention, tried to get me in bed. Total extrovert. We have dated for 1,5 half year, but that relationship was totally not what I was dreamed about. Got out of them being emotionally and physically virgin. Don't know, can it be counted?


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Kindergarten. Nothing serious till puberty, obviously.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

kappa


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

SaladDays said:


> I know it's counter productive to feel jealous of you guys and that both sides would benefit if we'd help each other but I find it impossible to sympathize with people who have the same problems as I do, only are a much less severe case, to the point where it obviously does not affect their lives significantly.


So if someone has at some point managed to get lucky enough to find a relationship, no matter how unsuccessful or if it was just an isolated case, it automatically means their issues aren't as severe as yours and don't affect their life as significantly?

I'm trying to sympathise with how your feeling, and to some extent I understand, but I think you really need to take a step back and think about this for a minute


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

I-I don't need one!


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

17 and a Senior in High School. She was a freshmen and it lasted roughly a week or so. Never being in a relationship, I was just not prepared for the expectations and responsibilities.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I was 13 years old.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm still counting.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

Intending to keep that at a Non-Applicable. ^.~

I suppose I was close in my mid-20s, but that was a complicated thing that resulted in the other party unfortunately not really part of my life anymore...


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)

26 or older never been in a relationship checking in!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Ntln said:


> So if someone has at some point managed to get lucky enough to find a relationship, no matter how unsuccessful or if it was just an isolated case, it automatically means their issues aren't as severe as yours and don't affect their life as significantly?
> 
> I'm trying to sympathise with how your feeling, and to some extent I understand, but I think you really need to take a step back and think about this for a minute


Yeah, seriously, this mindset makes no sense. Relationships are hardly the only aspect of life that is affected by SA. Someone might be in a relationship but find their SA makes work incredibly difficult, for instance. Why is that person's SA considered "not a problem" compared to, for instance, someone whose SA prevents them from being a relationship but doesn't affect their career? It seems obvious to me that these people have it equally difficult, it's just that the problem lies in different areas of their lives.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

15


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

@Ntln @lisbeth

If you have had success in social environments (one of the best examples of which is an intimate romantic relationship) then it's highly likely your SA affects your life less than it does those who aren't, there are of course exceptions to this rule, but they are generally the outlier and not the norm.The more specific example Ntln gave, I think, falls into the category of the outlier.Either way I didn't post that to undermine other people's struggles, looking back at it it does come off that way but I will continue to believe what I've said there because I think its, objectively speaking, true for most people, even though its probably something I should've kept to myself since it goes against the other part of my post, about how it doesn't matter who has it worse than the other and that both sides should just strive to help eachother not bring eachother down.


----------



## Pastelic (Jun 18, 2015)

15, It lasted almost a year. I don't love him anymore but I miss the connection I had with him.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

SaladDays said:


> @Ntln
> @lisbeth
> 
> If you have had success in social environments (one of the best examples of which is an intimate romantic relationship) then it's highly likely your SA affects your life less than it does those who aren't, there are of course exceptions to this rule, but they are generally the outlier and not the norm.The more specific example Ntln gave, I think, falls into the category of the outlier.Either way I didn't post that to undermine other people's struggles, looking back at it it does come off that way but I will continue to believe what I've said there because I think its, objectively speaking, true for most people, even though its probably something I should've kept to myself since it goes against the other part of my post, about how it doesn't matter who has it worse than the other and that both sides should just strive to help eachother not bring eachother down.


I see your point, but I just don't think the situation is as simple as that. I mean, considering my own situation, I could just as easily say if you have any real life friends I can't have sympathy towards you. In fact there's a grain of truth to that, I haven't had a "close friend" since I was 14, so I sometimes have a hard time understanding what people who clearly have at least adequate social lives with one or two friends they can hang out on a fairly regular basis are doing here, but I try to recognise that their anxiety issues might be affecting them in different ways.

I do agree that in general there is a correlation between one's ability to find relationships and their social capabilities, but I just find this thread an odd place to get worked up over and make that comment, as it's just asking when was your first relationship, not how many relationships have you had, are you currently in one, how successful are your relationships generally etc. Anyway, sorry, I'm not gonna bother you with this further as you seem to get what I was saying anyway.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

17, my high school girlfriend.

Lasted about a year until college.

It was a pretty awful relationship as I was about as emotionally open as a rock.

I kept all our communications; they are so much fun to read and laugh about how melodramatic/angsty I was as a teenager.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

If I went by the first, and rare times that a girl liked me then that was when I was about 10. Now actually having a girlfriend that would be never.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I was 6 or 7, I dated a girl that played on my T-Ball team. We dated pretty much through out grade school


----------



## fJ27n941G76E8 (Sep 1, 2015)

Never had a g/f before, unless we're talking about playground/kitty stuff. I don't count that though. Oh yeah, I'm close to 21 btw.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

fJ27n941G76E8 said:


> Never had a g/f before, unless we're talking about playground/kitty stuff. I don't count that though. Oh yeah, I'm close to 21 btw.


But I never had "playground/kitty stuff" relationships ='(

All of my friends are getting into relationships and me, i'm just sitting here listening to deathmetal screamo to cover my sorrow.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

The day I get my first gf, I will be like YES FINALLY! and start dancing and not give a **** how bad I actually am. I be doing the dab.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I predict 26-29. If not then I'm for sure forever alone. Time to buy a boat adrift alone into the sea.


----------



## gazahra (Dec 29, 2015)

14. And we will have been together 4 years come february. Of course 14 we didn't know much of anything but we've grown together, learned together, and become closer. And We plan on continuing to grow into full adult hood together and so on..

-Gaz


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------

